# Making a list of all the "competitions for composers" out there.



## Maxfabian (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey u guys and gals!

I am trying to make a list of all the "competitions for composers" out there. And I would love some help! Do you know of any competitions thats not on the list? 

https://www.caiff.org/caiff-film-scoring-competition
http://faculty.oticons.com
https://filmmusiccompetition.ch/en
https://cine.org/hamlischcontest
https://www.bifsc.org 

Would love some help

Cheers!


----------



## HiEnergy (Mar 12, 2018)

KVR monthly One-Synth-Challenge


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 12, 2018)

Check out http://www.composerssite.com/

That should keep busy.


----------



## Maxfabian (Mar 12, 2018)

Leo Badinella said:


> Check out http://www.composerssite.com/
> 
> That should keep busy.


Wow! This was something. Thanks mate


----------



## Leo Badinella (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm happy to help.


----------



## ThomasNL (Aug 10, 2018)

https://www.soundtrackcologne.de/en/competitions/competitions-at-soundtrack_cologne/
http://fmf.fm/fmf-young-talent-award-2018-en
http://2017.transatlantyk.org/en/139,transatlantyk-film-music-competition


----------



## jcuno (Oct 30, 2018)

There's a new one from my facebook group, and one from VIAP - but I'm new and can't post links yet


----------

